# The bliss of heaven



## Berean (Dec 17, 2009)

(J. R. Miller, "Our New Edens" 1903)

"They will see His face!" Revelation 22:4

John says that in heaven, "we shall be like Christ--for we shall see Him as He is." 1 John 3:2. While we look upon the brightness of our Master's face--its beauty is imprinted upon us! Looking upon Christ--makes us like Him!

Paul teaches the same remarkable truth: "We all, with unveiled faces, beholding as in a mirror the glory of the Lord, are being transformed into the same image from glory to glory!" 2 Corinthians 3:18. This transformation is not a heavenly matter alone--it will be completed there, when, all veils removed--we shall look directly into the face of Christ; but it is something for our earthly life too. It begins here, and it goes on, the likeness coming out ever more and more fully and clearly--as we know more and more about Christ.

Companionship with Him, communion with Him, looking into His face--prints upon us His likeness! Every day, if we live as we should--some new line of His beauty comes out on our faces!

One day we shall slip away from these scenes of earth. Our eyes shall be closed on all familiar things. Next moment--O rapture! they will be opened on the unveiled face of Jesus Christ! That is what 'death' will be to you--if you are God's child. You may now dread death--but it is only going to look at your Redeemer's face!

The bliss of heaven will be largely--in being with Christ, in seeing His face, in enjoying His companionship. What bliss it will be in heaven--to look into Christ's face of love--and to have His smile!

To see the face of Christ is also a token of high honor. Not many people are admitted to the presence of an earthly king. Only his favorites and those high in rank have this privilege. But in heaven, all of Christ's servants shall see His face. That is, they shall be admitted to the closest fellowship and shall have all the privileges of intimate friends!

What a blessed moment it will be--when we are ushered into the presence of Christ! No wonder Paul says, "To depart and be with Christ--is very far better!"
~~~~~~~~
-from Grace Gems


----------



## Susanna (Dec 17, 2009)

Heaven - fellowshipping (fellowshiping), singing, serving, learning...

Learning about Heaven our new home, about our savior!, our LORD, THE PERSON OF GOD, His plan, hard questions answered, and I'm hoping God will personally take each of us aside to explain all the details He's been in throughout my lifetime, the trials, why, the sufferings, what did I miss, what brought Him the most joy, why reaccurring themes came up - His reasons, not my guesses, 

We'll see the new heaven, the new earth ... I guess we won't see the old heaven, huh? 

No more old heaven, old earth, no more sea apparently, NO MORE TEARS, no death, no pain, no more sin, hatred, anger, abandonment, no more disappointment, no arguing, no fighting, no lies, nothing stolen, nothing spoiled, contaminated or diseased. No more besetting sins or thorns in the flesh (whatever those really are). No sickness, none of the curse, nothing scandalous or perverted. No thirst, no hunger, no poverty and gluttonous materialism. Voluntary simplicity at its best. "Green" at its best. 

But there will be a river, and the tree of life and fruit trees. There'll be feasting. WITH Christ! 

NO MORE SATAN and God's enemies. Gone. 

Only glory, the Father, our beloved Jesus, perfection and seeing Him finally get what he deserves, seeing angels (I suppose) and former saints, ancient saints, brethren ... in their glory .... we get to see Christ in HIS glory. We'll see all manner of perfection, no depression, only joy, fullness of joy, and pleasures, right there at hand ... as if we needed more..., eternity, righteousness, good work, service, gifts we bring to God, rewards (as if we weren't already rewarded enough) ... 

did I mention MUSIC?

Thank you for the lovely devotional. I needed to read this tonight.

-----Added 12/17/2009 at 08:42:00 EST-----

and color ... maybe color outside the spectrum we have now ... new colors or those our broken atmosphere couldn't transmit for our eyes to see ... ROY G BIV might get a new name, too.


----------

